# Where's the best place to get plastic surgery?



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I need plastic surgery but i don't know where to get my procedures done. I only have one I know for sure where I'm getting it done. I'm getting my nose job here in the city for 7k.
I want cheek implants, jaw shaving and a hairline lowering to make my forehead smaller (not much though)
To feminize my face

Where would be the best place to get these done? I know south korea is good but I don't see me actually going there just to get plastic surgery.. there has to be someplace closer that has good plastic surgeons.
(I'm in southern ontario)

Also how expensive are hairline lowerings? I've read like 10k but some people say 50k. -_-


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

South Korea! Medical Tourism is flourishing there, especially the cosmetic surgery sector!


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Diffidence said:


> South Korea! Medical Tourism is flourishing there, especially the cosmetic surgery sector!


I don't know how it's possible to book an appointment in south korea


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.seoultouchup.com/where-is-seoul-touchup/


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

beverly hills, new york city, geneva.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> beverly hills, new york city, geneva.


Would it cost a lot more than average?


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

There is facial feminization surgery in Toronto. I know because I've been looking up the surgery for myself.

http://www.middletoncosmetic.com/transgender


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

HopefulDreamer said:


> There is facial feminization surgery in Toronto. I know because I've been looking up the surgery for myself.
> 
> http://www.middletoncosmetic.com/transgender


nice that would actually be perfect its only 2 hours away


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> Would it cost a lot more than average?


duh


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Try to make a good search and to take your time.... a lot can mistakes! do your homework....

may be you don't need a plastic surgery! you may try to share us you pic 



basuraeuropea said:


> beverly hills, new york city, geneva.


Geneva... nahhh they r not much that good anymore......


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> Geneva... nahhh they r not much that good anymore......


you're not much that good anymore.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Tijuana


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Tijuana


CHRIST!  Do you want this poor girl to lose her kidneys?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Diffidence said:


> CHRIST!  Do you want this poor girl to lose her kidneys?


Well she might just lose one Kidney in the process. There is a reason why "Pablo's QuickPlasty" is the cheapest in town.


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

Here you go kitty go to Poland and pay 3 grand instead of 7 for a nose job.

http://www.realself.com/review/szczecin-poland-my-rhinoplasty-experience


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ive been to doctor phillip Solomon

It wasnt for plastic surgery he just changed my scar and made it less pronounced

I've been thinking of getting a chin implants and he is who I would go to 

I wouldnt trust anywhere overseas. Just get it done proper in toronto


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

$11,000 Horrible Rhinoplasty Story - Encino, CA
$8,500 Traumatic Experience with Dr. Yarish - Houston, TX 
$14,000 Primary Rhinoplasty with Dr. Ghavami in Beverly Hills- NOT WORTH IT! - Beverly Hills, CA

Proof that expensive is not always better.

$1,600 Good in the Longrun... but a LONG Recovery - Argentina


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

LivingZombie said:


> $11,000 Horrible Rhinoplasty Story - Encino, CA
> $8,500 Traumatic Experience with Dr. Yarish - Houston, TX
> $14,000 Primary Rhinoplasty with Dr. Ghavami in Beverly Hills- NOT WORTH IT! - Beverly Hills, CA
> 
> ...


If your gonna pick and choose worst case scenarios no point in doing anything in life


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

LivingZombie said:


> $11,000 Horrible Rhinoplasty Story - Encino, CA
> $8,500 Traumatic Experience with Dr. Yarish - Houston, TX
> $14,000 Primary Rhinoplasty with Dr. Ghavami in Beverly Hills- NOT WORTH IT! - Beverly Hills, CA
> 
> ...


I wouldn't spend more than 7 or 8k on rhinoplasty anyway idk i think i already chose my place for rhinoplasty, here in my city for approximately 7k (i contacted a surgeon).. the reviews are all good


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> duh


it's already going to cost me enough


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

LivingZombie said:


> Here you go kitty go to Poland and pay 3 grand instead of 7 for a nose job.
> 
> http://www.realself.com/review/szczecin-poland-my-rhinoplasty-experience


DO NOT go to Poland. :no

There are a few reputable plastic/cosmetic surgeons in Thailand. Must do research to find the best ones.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> you're not much that good anymore.


well,because I'm not a TWINK anymore:b


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This sounds like a really bad idea. If it's what you want then it's what you want but honestly, you should spend some time really thinking it over. There are a lot of celebrities whose faces look like bricks because they tried to change their looks too much. If things go bad so often for people who have all the money in the world, that's not a good sign.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I have looked at before and after pictures of nose jobs online from different plastic surgeons and to me, hardly any of the "afters" look better than the befores. Even this plastic surgeon in Hollywood who charged a ton of money for a nose job, only two of his 'jobs' looked really good to me. 

That's why I'm afraid to do it. I also don't have the money to do it, but like Dave said, if even people with lots of money and access to 'good' plastic surgeons can get ****ed up, it seems like such a risk.

I had an opportunity to get one paid for my insurance a couple years ago, because I broke my nose in an minor accident and have difficulty breathing sometimes, but I did not do it because he was bossy and mean and said "the goal of the surgery is to make the nose as straight as possible." 

I'm no plastic surgeon but personally I think there should be some consideration to how the new nose will "flow" or mesh with the other features of the face...

I mean if your bone stucture is all flowing or pointing in a certain way, and then it is just interrupted and one part is 'straightened out' it still is not going to look right...if I ever got one, I'd want a surgeon who is talented at subtle changes or shifts who is more 'artist' than 'technician.' But it seems like that would be difficult to locate and of course, to pay for.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> well,because I'm not a TWINK anymore:b


you're not white so you were never a true twink. duh.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My house.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

housebunny said:


> I have looked at before and after pictures of nose jobs online from different plastic surgeons and to me, hardly any of the "afters" look better than the befores. Even this plastic surgeon in Hollywood who charged a ton of money for a nose job, only two of his 'jobs' looked really good to me.
> 
> That's why I'm afraid to do it. I also don't have the money to do it, but like Dave said, if even people with lots of money and access to 'good' plastic surgeons can get ****ed up, it seems like such a risk.


I also noticed how a lot of the "before" and "after" noses don't look much different, and I don't want that to happen to me. I'm too scared of being unhappy with my surgery and getting addicted, so it's highly unlikely i'd get it done. I'm just trying to accept being ugly instead.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I also noticed how a lot of the "before" and "after" noses don't look much different, and I don't want that to happen to me. I'm too scared of being unhappy with my surgery and getting addicted, so it's highly unlikely i'd get it done. I'm just trying to accept being ugly instead.


Idk if you google rhinoplasty before and after there are some good ones that you can see the difference in. It also looks like most people who get rhinoplasty have almost nothing wrong with their nose :/ whereas I do.. It's really fleshy, a little too big and has a bump in the bridge.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This sounds like a really bad idea. If it's what you want then it's what you want but honestly, you should spend some time really thinking it over. There are a lot of celebrities whose faces look like bricks because they tried to change their looks too much. If things go bad so often for people who have all the money in the world, that's not a good sign.


I think about it all day long, I cannot accept being this ugly. I actually need to change my looks if I'm ever going to be happy, most celebrities looked like normal people before or even attractive people but I actually am hideous.


----------



## JenniferS (Nov 22, 2013)

If you really want it badly then there are a lot of countries who offer top in plastic surgery. South Korea would probably the top of all, India also takes pride of its skilled local doctors who had their training and surgical practice, third would be Thailand, which is known also for best plastic surgery. My friend had a rhynoplasty in India with the help of a Medical Tourism (Placidway), who assist her to find the best hospital for a cost effective surgery. The way I can see it is that her crooked nose is simply untraceable, good thing she was able to have a good surgeon. At first we were a bit scared for her, but she really wants to do it a long time ago just to end up her insecurities about her crooked nose.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

JenniferS said:


> If you really want it badly then there are a lot of countries who offer top in plastic surgery. South Korea would probably the top of all, India also takes pride of its skilled local doctors who had their training and surgical practice, third would be Thailand, which is known also for best plastic surgery. My friend had a rhynoplasty in India with the help of a Medical Tourism (Placidway), who assist her to find the best hospital for a cost effective surgery. The way I can see it is that her crooked nose is simply untraceable, good thing she was able to have a good surgeon. At first we were a bit scared for her, but she really wants to do it a long time ago just to end up her insecurities about her crooked nose.


i was thinking south korea but im afraid of how much it would cost there .. i've seen a lot of the before/after pictures of people who have had it done in south korea and some of them are actually amazing.. but I'm worried about the cost.


----------



## JenniferS (Nov 22, 2013)

We all know that plastic surgery can be safe in other countries but there are no international safeguards. Have you done a thorough research about the hospital or clinic that you would want to go for with your cosmetic surgery, to also know the exact cost? Check out the surgeon and the facility thoroughly before you make a decision. Cheap price for a surgery can be tempting but the quality of the hospital and expertise of the surgeon is much more important. You can email the medical tourism that my friend used, and ask the probable cost of your surgeries ([email protected]). That way you can have an idea of the amount in Asia.


----------

